# Achat iPad Mini



## Aigle9 (11 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,
Je vais craquer enfin pour l'iPad Mini que je devrais acheter dans la semaine, je me demande si c'est interessant car si Apple sort un nouveau mini avec ecran retina dans un mois selon les rumeurs je trouverai ça assez dommage.
Pensez vous donc qu'il est judicieux de l'acheter maintenant?
Cordialement.


----------



## Lefenmac (11 Mars 2013)

Aigle9 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je vais craquer enfin pour l'iPad Mini que je devrais acheter dans la semaine, je me demande si c'est interessant car si Apple sort un nouveau mini avec ecran retina dans un mois selon les rumeurs je trouverai ça assez dommage.
> Pensez vous donc qu'il est judicieux de l'acheter maintenant?
> Cordialement.




Dans un an Apple en sort un encore mieux et je te dis pas celui qui est prévu pour 2025... Une tuerie il paraît.... A un moment tu fixes tes besoins si le device remplit tes besoins tu achètes. Simple.


----------



## Tuncurry (11 Mars 2013)

Aigle9 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je vais craquer enfin pour l'iPad Mini que je devrais acheter dans la semaine, je me demande si c'est interessant car si Apple sort un nouveau mini avec ecran retina dans un mois selon les rumeurs je trouverai ça assez dommage.
> Pensez vous donc qu'il est judicieux de l'acheter maintenant?
> Cordialement.



LiPad mini est un outil parfait. Je vois pas trop ce que le rétina lui apporterait de vraiment incontournable. Maintenant si ton achat peut attendre un mois de plus, hein...


----------



## grimick (12 Mars 2013)

Je viens de me prendre l iPad mini en mode caprice dans un duty free. Et il est clairement parfait .

Alors oui un écran retira lui donnerait plus été finesse , enfin de définition .. Mais à quel prix ? Des applications plus lente ?des lenteurs d affichage ?

Je trouve qu il faut arrêter de vouloir mettre du retina partout c est pas forcément nécessaire


----------



## Siciliano (12 Mars 2013)

Mais achète donc et fais toi plaisir ! 
Le retina, c'est bien, mais t'en as pas forcément besoin.
Tes yeux vont pas fondre en regardant l'écran "pixelisé" (et encore, sa résolution est de 163 dpi, ce qui est pas trop mal quand même. Même si on est en dessous des iPad Retina) de l'iPad Mini. :rateau:
Je veux par exemple changer mon iPhone 4, bah même malgré les rumeurs pour l'iPhone "5S" de processeur plus puissant, plus de RAM, NFC, biométrie, etc, je vais quand même me prendre le 5 très bientôt. :love:


----------



## MiWii (12 Mars 2013)

Je rejoins les avis precedent ! 

J'ai l'ipad mini, je suis passé du 3 retina au mini, et franchement... bah ça ne me manque pas, la qualité d'ecran du mini est largement suffisante ! 
Puis si c'est un retina pour avoir une autonomie plombée ou un poids plus important que l'actuel, non merci ! Le mini est parfait comme ça ! 


Quant aux rumeurs... Je viens justement de changer mon iphone 4 pour le 5... Et si le 5s sort dans un mois, bah tant pis, puisque mon 5 me convient parfaitement, pourquoi vouloir le 5s ??


----------

